# "BFE or BUST!" Caravan to Bimmerfest East



## CYBER PETE (Jun 9, 2003)

*Streetblitz.net is proud to present the "BFE or BUST!"  caravan to Bimmerfest East 2004: Driven  on Thursday July 1rst 2004. *










Everyone from New England, Upstate NY, Chicago, Detroit, Eastern Canada and everywhere in between is invited to join us for one of the largest caravans to Bimmerfest East 2004.

*We will be meeting at the stops listed below at the given times arriving at the official hotel of Bimmerfeast East 2004 at aproximatley 8pm the day before the show starts. *

*If you plan on joining us for this caravan please click here to sign up. This will enable us to keep a head count, notify you of any changes, and ensure that the reps don't leave without you! *

Note: All times are for Thursday July 1rst 2004:

*Albany, NY/New England*
Representative and Contact Person: [Jesse Clark] [email protected]]
Meeting Place: Pattersonville Travel Plaza  on the I90 west, west of Albany. 
Time: Will start to arrive at 10:00am, *Leave at 10:30am.*

*Syracuse, NY* 
Meeting Place: Warners Travel Plaza on I90 West  
Time: Meet time Noon: *Leave at 12:30pm *

*Rochester*
Represenative: Pier 
Meeting Place: Ontario Travel Plaza 
Time: *Leave time 2pm *

*Ottawa* Click here for more info!  
Represenative: Adam (AKA CHROMIUS) 

*Toronto*
Represenative: e46_lover 
Meeting Place: Square One Mall (Toronto)  (same local where everyone met for the FIRST Niagara cruise in 2001
Time: Meet 12:30 leave 1pm. Don't be late you slackers! 

*Buffalo*
Represenative: Pete Stergion (AKA CYBER PETE) 
Meeting Place: Angoloa Servie Area  
Time: Leave Time 3:30pm

*Detroit* Click here for more info!  
Represenative: Kristin (AKA LittleBlueBMW) 

*Chicago* Click here for more info! 

*Cleveland* Click here for more info!  
Represenative: CtrlAltDel

*Erie, PA* Click here for more info! 

*ADDITIONAL INFORMATION: *


*TWO WAY RADIOS ARE A MUST HAVE.* You can pick them up at your local Office Max, Best Buy, or any any other electronics store for $40 for for the pair. If you're that broke to where you can't buy one then split the cost with someone else. Each car only needs one two way radio. While we all have cell phones it is much easier to say one thing on a 2 way radio than calling 30 different cell phones to clue everyone in


By signing up you are responsible for your actions and that we are not held responsible for your actions (such as getting a ticket for speeding.)


The caravans from upstate NY will be meeting with the caravan from the Midwest in Erie PA on Thursday July 1rst at approximately 4pm. Click HERE for more information on the Erie, PA meeting point. 


Again....If you plan on joining us for this caravan please click here to sign up. *This will enable us to keep a head count, notify you of any changes, and ensure that the reps don't leave without you! *


You will still need to register at the Bimmerfest East website for the show. Once you submit your info for the "BFE or BUST" caravan you will be redirected to the official Bimmerfest East website where you will need to pay via paypal and register for the show.

Click here for updated information >> [url]WWW.STREETBLITZ.NET[/URL]


----------

